# sono vs sonho



## sara_gdleon

uma outra dúvida, jaja, sinto muito minhas perguntas bobas, mas realmente não sei muito português, mas estou tentando.

ok, minha dúvida é quando usar sono e cuando sonho, o que eu entendo é por exemplo: tive um sono com você vs ontem sonhei com você, mas não posso comprender bem a diferença entre os dois termos.


----------



## MOC

Olá.

O sono e o sonho são duas coisas distintas. Sono é usado quando se quer dormir. 

ex: "Que sono. Quero dormir."

A palavra que tem de ser usada nas duas frases que usou como exemplo é a palavra "sonho".


----------



## sara_gdleon

ok, mas quando debo usar um e quando o outro  
ex: meu sono na vida é......... OU meu sonho na vida é..........

ainda não fica claro pra mim, mais obrigado por sua resposta.


----------



## Outsider

Que interessante, parece que o espanhol não faz esta distinção!  

Sono: vontade ou acto de dormir. Exemplos: 

"Estava cansado e cheio de sono." 
"Caí da cama durante o sono."

Sonho: vivência imaginada enquanto se dorme. Por extensão, ambição, objectivo. Exemplos:

"Sonhei que tinha ganhado a lotaria."
"O meu sonho é comprar uma casa junto ao mar."


----------



## sara_gdleon

ooooooooooohhhhhh, agora fica um pouco mais claro, jaja
está certo em espanhol é a mesma coisa sempre
"sueño" significa as dois cosas que você anotou


Obrigado!!!


----------



## MOC

Eu já sabia que o espanhol nao fazia a distinção, por isso é que tentei explicar de uma forma que não envolvesse traduções directas do espanhol. Pelos vistos não fui bem sucedido.

Nesse último exemplo dado deve utilizar "sonho". 
A razão é aquela que o Outsider explicou.

EDIT: Já fui tarde. Ainda bem que já está tudo entendido.


----------



## Amarello

Outsider said:


> Que interessante, parece que o espanhol não faz esta distinção!
> 
> Sono: vontade ou acto de dormir. Exemplos:
> 
> "Estava cansado e cheio de sono."
> "Caí da cama durante o sono."
> 
> Sonho: vivência imaginada enquanto se dorme. Por extensão, ambição, objectivo. Exemplos:
> 
> "Sonhei que tinha ganhado a lotaria."
> "O meu sonho é comprar uma casa junto ao mar."


 
En español decimos por ejemplo:
- "Tengo *sueño*" (quiero dormir).
- "Anoche tuve un *sueño* precioso" (mientras dormía). 
- "Mi *sueño* es viajar por todo el mundo" (anhelo, etc.).
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## SpainyOle

Que interessante! Eu tinha essa mesma duvida tambem. Estou tentando aprender o Portugues bem mas as vezes meto (metou?) palavras do Espanhol. Os verbos ainda sao muito dificil para mim.


----------



## mab61

Sí, es como Amarello dice. En español tener ganas de dormir es "tener sueño" y tener un anhelo es "tener un sueño" Es la misma palabra.

saludos.-


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

sara_gdleon said:


> ok, mas quando debo usar um e quando o outro
> ex: meu sono na vida é......... OU meu sonho na vida é..........
> 
> ainda não fica claro pra mim, mais obrigado por sua resposta.


 
boa tarde Sara_gdleon, como vai você?

Bom vou lhe dizer o meu segredo para não confudir esso de sono e sonho. Primeiro tem que saber que sono é um "sustantivo abstracto" e sonho é verbo em primeira pessoa do singular, e também pode ser substantivo mesmo sim.

Enfim o que você pode lebrar é o seguinte, que quando você esteja usando sueño/sueño em portugues (sonho, sono), em outras palavras se você quer traduzir o verbo soñar em qualquer dos seus tempos e modos traduça como sonho, sonhando, sonhado, sonhava, eu sonhei, sonhaste...sonhe,sonha; e não sonava, sonado, sonando, isso não existe para referirse a sonhar/soñar(verbo).

Lembre, verbo conjugado <soñar> vai com "nh"!!!

E bom quando você estiver usado uma frase artigo+substantivo+verbo... tem que ter cuidado sim, já tem que ver se está falando do sonho(o que voce tive enquanto dormia, e vai contar às suas amigas do trabalho, ou o que você tem como sinônimo de projeto: "o meu maior sonho é casar-me com o David Bekcham no que deixe a bruxa da Vitoria") ou do sono(o que está para deixar você sem fazer a tarefa que há deixado para as 12 da noite, e se revisará o dia seguinte) nesse caso você tem que ver... 

Se você analisa detidamente poderá ver que essa diferença também existe no castelhano, só que poucos o percebem pelo parecido da escritura, você sabe né, aqui em nossa língua chamam-se-lhe "homófonas, ou homógrafas"

BEIJO GRANDE

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

SpainyOle said:


> Que interessante! Eu tinha essa mesma dúvida também. Estou tentando aprender o Português bem, mas às vezes meto(metou?) palavras do Espanhol. Os verbos ainda são muito dificis para mim.


 
Acho que seu "metou" nem existe, pode ser que você esteja confundendo com como escuta-se um pouco a pronúncia né! ehehehehehehehehhe .
Ali tem umas correções para que vá olhando, eu sei que você sabe que se escrevem assim, mas por se não, ali tem. Beijinhos

Fique tranqüilo, assim se começa! ADIANTE!. Umm galera eu também estou aprendendo, se pus algo mau corrijam-me também valeu!

cumprimentos.


----------



## MOC

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Fique tranqüilo, assim se começa! ADIANTE!. Umm galera eu também estou aprendendo, se pus algo mau corrijam-me também valeu!
> 
> cumprimentos.



Só um: *difíceis*


----------



## Outsider

Já que este tópico voltou a gerar interesse, houve uma discussão mais alargada noutro fórum.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

MOC said:


> Só um: *difíceis*


 
opssssssss VOCÊ tem muita razão MOC!

Obrigada

até breve.


----------

